

Airtel wants Google, Facebook and Yahoo to pay for network usage - Kmanicka
http://www.indiadigitalreview.com/news/airtel-asks-trai-impose-interconnection-charges-internet-companies

======
Skiptar
I can see their viewpoint, however I don't agree. If I were to rent a computer
to do my work on, should the rental company seek a portion of any profit I
make using that machine?

A bigger issue would be where would you stop the charges. They would be quite
happy to charge the big names such as google and facebook for when people
connect to them, but what about small websites? Where would the distinction
lie?

